# Nutro Cat Food Recall



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

Cross posting from another forum of mine in case you haven't seen it!

May 21, 2009) -- Nutro Products announced a voluntary recall of select varieties of NUTRO(R) NATURAL CHOICE(R) COMPLETE CARE(R) Dry Cat Foods and NUTRO(R) MAX(R) Cat Dry Foods with "Best If Used By Dates" between May 12, 2010 and August 22, 2010. The cat food is being voluntarily recalled in the United States and ten additional countries. This recall is due to incorrect levels of zinc and potassium in our finished product resulting from a production error by a US-based premix supplier.

Two mineral premixes were affected. One premix contained excessive levels of zinc and under-supplemented potassium. The second premix under-supplemented potassium. Both zinc and potassium are essential nutrients for cats and are added as nutritional supplements to NUTRO(R) dry cat food.

This issue was identified during an audit of our documentation from the supplier. An extensive review confirmed that only these two premixes were affected. This recall does not affect any NUTRO(R) dog food products, wet dog or cat food, or dog and cat treats.

Affected product was distributed to retail customers in all 50 states, as well as to customers in Canada, Mexico, Japan, Korea, Thailand, Malaysia, Singapore, Indonesia, and Israel. We are working with all of our distributors and retail customers, in both the US and internationally, to ensure that the recalled products are not on store shelves. These products should not be sold or distributed further.

Consumers who have purchased affected product should immediately discontinue feeding the product to their cats, and switch to another product with a balanced nutritional profile. While we have received no consumer complaints related to this issue, cat owners should monitor their cat for symptoms, including a reduction in appetite or refusal of food, weight loss, vomiting or diarrhea. If your cat is experiencing health issues or is pregnant, please contact your veterinarian.

Consumers who have purchased product affected by this voluntary recall should return it to their retailer for a full refund or exchange for another NUTRO(R) dry cat food product. Cat owners who have more questions about the recall should call 1-800-833-5330 between the hours 8:00 AM to 4:30 PM CST.

Remember, this affects only NUTRO CAT food marked with the dates identified above. For more detailed product information, visit www.nutroproducts.com and click on "recall". Please direct any questions about the food to the 800# listed above.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Shhh... maybe some damned cats could have just simply died.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think they should tripple the doses of potassium for them cats.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yeah; but cats kill bunnies and birdies..and fishies.....


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm laughing hard right now, This is why fishforums is the best forum.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

cars kill bunnies. I nearly hit one tonight. What kills squirrels?


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

My cat does.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

lol........


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Nutro is what killed my cat years ago, it's not just now that it's dangerous. It was one of the cat foods with the most melamine in it - back when everyone's dogs and cats were dying from the food mixed in melamine bins in the factories. It was horrible, she got so skinny you could see her ribs and spine easily. She couldn't stop sneezing, she just would have sneezing fits for 15 minutes at a time, her beautiful fur (which was silver - she was russian blue) had gone all shaggy and dull and covered in drool and mucous. Her eyes ran all the time. We had to put her down, she was in so much agony.

At the time we didn't know it was the food. The vet's couldn't figure out what was wrong. The news of a recall didn't come out until after Misty died. That's when we finally knew what killed her.

And some of you ppl want cats to die this way...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

not me. I wish our cat would disappear. The kitty litter is in the middle of my fish room and her dander makes me sneeze, but I could never bear to see her suffer.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Thankfully, we (that is, my family) never have, and never will use Nutro to feed our 5 cats. We stick to the Fred Myers brand of cat food, as it is the only food that doesn't make our cat Abby break out into irritated skin and an upset stomach. Hey, it's cheap and it works (cats get healthy fat off of it), so why not use it, right?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Eh, sad story. But I still don't like cats.


----------

